# Women and Roaches apparently dont mix



## messiah35 (Apr 4, 2009)

This is frustrating.  I was all set to order my starter colony of dubias.  Had actually placed the order.  When the misses had a convo with her mother.  Now we had already talked about it and she knew I was going to place the order.  Her mother got her thinking that if I got the dubia they would escape, breed, and infest my home and I would need to call Wil-Kil and evacuate the house.  So much for not having to feed the t's crix and superworms anymore.  GRRRRRR:evil:


----------



## skippy (Apr 4, 2009)

welcome to the club 
i found a breeding colony of ~500 b lateralis for $30 and was SHUT DOWN!

we should have a support group...


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 5, 2009)

messiah35 said:


> This is frustrating.  I was all set to order my starter colony of dubias.  Had actually placed the order.  When the misses had a convo with her mother.  Now we had already talked about it and she knew I was going to place the order.  Her mother got her thinking that if I got the dubia they would escape, breed, and infest my home and I would need to call Wil-Kil and evacuate the house.  So much for not having to feed the t's crix and superworms anymore.  GRRRRRR:evil:


you should have told her the crickets would be much worse AND would keep you up at night with all that chirping AND they smell a heck of a lot worse.


----------



## skippy (Apr 5, 2009)

been there... done that...

didn't matter


----------



## messiah35 (Apr 5, 2009)

skippy said:


> been there... done that...
> 
> didn't matter


same here.  why is it that women can be so damn stubborn even when the obvious better decision is right in front of them.:wall:


----------



## CodeWilster (Apr 5, 2009)

Amen to all of the comments. I hear you loud and clear. :wall: I would state my experiences but sounds like they are no different.

My girlfriend will crush the head of a cricket and feed it to a tarantula, but if somebody held a gun to her head she would still not touch a millipede nor roach :?


----------



## messiah35 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mines not a fan of the t's to begin with.  She sorta likes the aureostriata (am i supposed to call it pulchripes now?).  I just received a female ornata today that she is most definitely not a fan of.  I guess its better that she puts up with them than nothing.  But I want to have my cake and eat it too!


----------



## skippy (Apr 5, 2009)

preach brotha!

i hear you:}  no snakes in this house  or scorps, centis, monitors, vinegaroons...


----------



## tacoma0680 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Roaches and Women*

I had the same problem. I build a room seperate from the house and now I have about three different types. So just tell her you are building the spider room out side.


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its almost impossible for dubia to infest, unless you live in a tropical environment and leave a ton of food on the floor its highly doubtful


----------



## skippy (Apr 5, 2009)

doesn't matter  no convincing some people


----------



## messiah35 (Apr 5, 2009)

Some people are just closed minded.  She initially didnt even want the t's.  That wasnt going to happen.

Why cant a pet store around me sell feeder roaches and save me all this trouble.


----------



## Newports (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't want to sound like a dick but man up.  Don't let someone just say no just because they don't want it.  
Now you know the possiblities of infestation are well..none.  So take the chance and order them then see how it goes...and we all know there won't be a problem. So just show them whats up.


----------



## messiah35 (Apr 5, 2009)

Newports said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick but man up.  Don't let someone just say no just because they don't want it.
> Now you know the possiblities of infestation are well..none.  So take the chance and order them then see how it goes...and we all know there won't be a problem. So just show them whats up.


Be with a woman long enough, get her pregnant, and then try to reason with her.


----------



## skippy (Apr 5, 2009)

single, are you?:}


----------



## Newports (Apr 5, 2009)

Lifes a bit*h.  I still say get them.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 5, 2009)

lol Yes there is no reasoning with us no matter how illogical our argument may be.  Deal with it.


----------



## Mister Internet (Apr 5, 2009)

Newports said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick but man up.  Don't let someone just say no just because they don't want it.
> Now you know the possiblities of infestation are well..none.  So take the chance and order them then see how it goes...and we all know there won't be a problem. So just show them whats up.


You must be single.  Part of a loving relationship is living with the quirks of the other person... "manning up" isn't likely to do anything but piss her off.  When you care about someone, you put their needs ahead of yours, however inconvenient.

Anyway, he has hardly had it conclusively demonstrated that it's IMPOSSIBLE for dubia to infest just because someone made an off handed comment on this thread.  It's not impossible for dubia to infest.  It's unlikely... considering he lives in Wisconsin, it's highly unlikely.  But not impossible... life has a way of surviving in some really adverse circumstances, and I have had a colony of dubia thrive in temps in the 50's before.  They weren't breeding terribly fast, but they were in good health.  So, if your house is always in he 50's and you have a leaky drain, pipe, or moisture in foundation cracks... I would say not impossible.

If kept properly, it is "virtually impossible", how about that?


----------



## Newports (Apr 5, 2009)

What I was trying to say was if he is able to keep scorps, centipedes, trantulas or whatever he has properly and not let it escape I think he will be able to keep roaches from escaping. 

Thankfully I don't have to deal with any of that bs yet.  Of course my time will come but as of now I'm a free man.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 5, 2009)

Hah, makes me wonder why I can't find a guy.  LOL


----------



## vvx (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds like the standard "compromise" to me.


----------



## brothaT (Apr 5, 2009)

Misconceptions are incredibly difficult to overcome.  When I first got some I told my mom they were dubia bugs and then explained all the benefits of having them over crickets.  She seemed fine with it and I even showed them to her and she thought they were kind of cute.  As of now I've told her they were roaches but because she had already had them in the house and seen that they were harmless and not a problem she accepted it.  I know for a fact that if I had gone up to her one day and said I wanted to get some roaches for my Ts I would have been shut down on the spot.


----------



## Newports (Apr 5, 2009)

The reason why I might seem ignorant with this topic is because I had to go through a whole process of telling my family what kind of roaches they were and what not.  I was scolded and told I was definitely not able to get any.  But I consisntently informed them the benefits over crickets and money savings and also told them that if I can take care of life threatening scorpions I think I can handle taking care of tropical roaches that are not the disease carrying dirty roaches that thrive in the US.  And I eventually won, sometimes you just have to work a little bit more than you think you should.  You never know.


----------



## hasani1408 (Apr 5, 2009)

Some women and roaches do mix. I love my B.dubia my husband just tolerates the bugs. But its a compromise. Maybe she will come around to the idea later just keep at it.


----------



## Matt K (Apr 5, 2009)

Correction:  There is no documentation that any roaches carry disease or have ever made someone ill (not including allergies).


----------



## Dillon (Apr 5, 2009)

Order the dubias and keep them somewhere concealed and continue on with the crickets.

A month later, pull out the tub from some hidden closet and say, " See, they've been here all along and you didnt even know."


----------



## messiah35 (Apr 5, 2009)

Very funny.


----------



## a1_collection (Apr 5, 2009)

I have been there time and time again. Reason why i am single.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones who can get away with it.  I have 5 breeding colonies.

If you can point out that dubias can't climb smooth surfaces and let her pick out (or you 'assist' in helping her pick out) the container/tank/bin/tub they will be living in, maybe she will feel a little better about it.  You should also point out to her that the roaches aren't like the wild ones and don't carry diseases, aren't dirty, etc.  They're probably cleaner than rats and snakes, if you feed them properly.

Hope it works out for you.

--Joe


----------



## skippy (Apr 5, 2009)

i tried all that... it's still a "roach"  and therefore not acceptable


----------



## jpet (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife is tolerant, she understands why I have them. She actually doesn't like all my Tarantulas, but she knows that is what I like and accepts it.


----------



## Uehling (Apr 5, 2009)

I am SO lucky my wife loves our roaches! lol


----------



## codykrr (Apr 5, 2009)

just get them and tell her their " giant rolly polies". my wife hate the roaches i have and make her ant to puke when she hears them scrurring around in the bin to eat. but i look at it this way. ive been married for little over 4 years. now. and if im paying the bills ill have what i want in my house. im not mean by any means i just feel that i shouldnt have to get "permission" to have what i want. nor does she though either.like a  3000 dollar couch:wall:  ......so like newport said "man up" get them and and she will come around if love is truely there.


----------



## andy375hh (Apr 5, 2009)

I know the feeling my wife doesn't mind my T's, Scorps, Centipede's and snakes but she ablsolutely refuses to let me breed Roaches. I am still working on it though hopefully I can get her to come around and let me have some. :wall:


----------



## Buspirone (Apr 5, 2009)

Two dozen crickets make more noise and stink more than 500 roaches. You just need to educate and point out that insecticide companies have made it their business to give all roaches a bad name and hope you can use reason to overcome all the bad press your significant other has been exposed to for the span of her entire life. Good luck.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 5, 2009)

skippy said:


> i tried all that... it's still a "roach"  and therefore not acceptable


ok so now order a different species and replace 'roach' with 'beetle'


----------



## skippy (Apr 5, 2009)

i try not to lie about anything... makes it easier to keep track of what i said 

besides, i think she'd figure it out and i don't want to have _*that*_ conversation with her


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, skippy I'm in the same boat you are.  I think am to the point were I will tell the GF that they are Dubia beetles.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 6, 2009)

lol beetles thats sneaky


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 6, 2009)

I would only have an issue with it because I kept various species of exotic roaches as pets growing up, and absolutely loved them.  My father wouldn't let me keep them in the house so I kept them at my school, but when my parents divorced, my mom was completely fine with them.   A madagascar hisser male escaped once and we found him a few days later trying to keep warm next to the dryer in the laundry room! 

My fiance wouldn't let me get my T's before.  heck, it took a few years to get him to allow me to get a couple millipedes again!   Of course now that he allows it, I feel like it's an opportunity to acquire more species.   

Still wanting a giant australian burrowing roach, but they're just far too expensive (and he's still iffy about roaches, although he KNOWS it wouldn't be able to get out and breed, and is fairly open minded about new things.  It's just the fact that it's a creature with more than 4 legs or less than 2).  He didn't like my rats the first time he moved in with me either, but now he's with me and thinks they're the best pet out there and he'll even make a seperate meal for them at dinner time!   

They just need to be open minded and willing to learn.  Even now, he admits the T slings are cute, they just have too many legs, lol.


----------



## MrRogers (Apr 6, 2009)

Newports said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick but man up.  Don't let someone just say no just because they don't want it.
> Now you know the possiblities of infestation are well..none.  So take the chance and order them then see how it goes...and we all know there won't be a problem. So just show them whats up.


I admire this spirit, I really do. 

At least he'll have all of us on this thread to keep him company before he goes to sleep on the couch....


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 6, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> I admire this spirit, I really do.
> 
> At least he'll have all of us on this thread to keep him company before he goes to sleep on the couch....


Lol, that's very true.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 6, 2009)

Have you tried pointing out the fact that breeding roaches will save money and how you can profit by selling them too?  You should and then tellher how you can spoil her with the saved money.


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

i have tried anything and everything. no go.

it's amazing to me how many "man up" posts there are here:}  i can't imagine any response from an intelligent and confident woman to that but, "later"

my gf allows the Ts in the room and has said that i am allowed to get a beaded lizard this summer so i can't complain too much. i would like to get rid of the crickets though...

btw, she's afraid of crickets too! apparently roaches are worse though


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 6, 2009)

skippy said:


> i have tried anything and everything. no go.
> 
> it's amazing to me how many "man up" posts there are here:}  i can't imagine any response from an intelligent and confident woman to that but, "later"
> 
> ...


Has she ever seen hissing roaches in person?  Usually women appreciate roaches after meeting some calm hissers.


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah, i show her when we see them in a pet store but she can barely stand to look at them... 

i'll keep trying and hope that familiarity will ease the disgust but, i'm not gonna hold my breath:}


----------



## messiah35 (Apr 6, 2009)

skippy said:


> btw, she's afraid of crickets too! apparently roaches are worse though


Mines not scared of crickets at least.  When I brought up breeding roaches she suggested that I breed crickets instead.  Then I had to explain to her how that whole process works.  And she apparently isnt too bad with touching them.  Last night I got home drunk and decided I would feed one of the t's.  I proceeded to knock the cricket bag over, feed the t, and go to bed.  She then had to go on a cricket hunting mission and catch them all.  So I cant complain too much cuz I didnt get yelled at for it.


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

i would have been _*beaten*_. and i wouldn't have been able to defend myself because i was drunk!:}


----------



## Newports (Apr 6, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> I admire this spirit, I really do.
> 
> At least he'll have all of us on this thread to keep him company before he goes to sleep on the couch....


Um...im 18 thanks.


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

well, that explains it:} 

you'll learn eventually  may it be sooner rather than later


----------



## Newports (Apr 6, 2009)

Nope Im not going to let anyone stop me from doing what I want. As ignorant as I may sound, thats how I was raised and that is how I'll live.

I'm done with this thread, im not gonna start a whole debate or anything.


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

well, good luck with that then 

fair warning though: i kind of felt that way when i was 18 too. now that i'm really old(30) i've discovered the need for compromise  sometimes it sucks but sometimes it works in my favor too

no debate necessary, i'm not trying to tell you what to think(sorry if i gave that impression) just telling my experiences.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 6, 2009)

Which quote are you talking about skippy?, too many people posted really fast.  It's why people shouldn't complain about other people clicking "quote" right after what they want to respond to.  I wonder if the in-law volunteered to be a scapegoat because of what the your wife wanted ...no roaches!  I think it's interesting that people have phobias and realize it.  Does she realize it's a phobia and that there is nothing "scary" about them?


----------



## Matt K (Apr 6, 2009)

Newports said:


> Nope Im not going to let anyone stop me from doing what I want. As ignorant as I may sound, thats how I was raised and that is how I'll live.


Why does *EVERY* 18 year old on the planet say this?  And none of them listen to people older than they are who also said it and found out its wrong?? Why ??

If I let a bag of crickets or anything else get out into the house I too would have been beaten senselss by an otherwise fantastic wife who lets me keep anything I want so long as it stays in my two rooms of the house I have for these things.... but past either door into "her domain" and I get first "the look" and then "that tone" of voice.....    

Regarding another previous post:
Many insects are actually cleaner than any dog and cat if properly cared for, so it is odd that may women and some men can't get past the idea of a roach, tarantula, or other bug not being warm and fuzzy.... what is wrong with people?  I would love to change this bad image thing bugs have....


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 6, 2009)

DO NOT tell them they are B. dubia 'roaches'. They are 'bannana bugs' or something along those lines...... tell them they are from a different family, slightly related, but only feed on fruit (a certain fruit, like, bananas) and must be kept at high temperatures or they will not survive. Tell them you are 'thinking' of getting them, but worried that you might be wasting your money because you are not sure if you can be successful at keeping them, because they are so hard to keep alive, them being uber rare endangered wild caught roaches who rarely survive in captivity and who's native habitat is being destroyed since they are so 'sensitive' to environmental fluctuations, and have a specialized diet.... yada yada. And remember, you are not 'lying' your are just slightly bending the truth...slightly....ok....dramatically


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

yes galapoheros, she does realize that it's a phobia (as in irrational fear) just like she recognizes her phobias of moths, crickets, snakes, lizards, ticks, etc. 

matt, i'm sure when you were 18 you were just the same much like i was. it's something to do with being a teenager i imagine. nothing wrong with it:} 

jadespider, i think it has more to do with scuttling bugs that (regardless whether possible or not) will breed endlessly and infest the house they don't have to be roaches to terrify her 

someday i'm sure she'll come around but it's not a big enough reason for me to do anything drastic about


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just get some and grab a roach and a cricket, flip them over at the same time so she can see they look almost exactly the same, maybe she wont mind them too much after seeing how close they are related. Or just tell her theyre beetles, its the excuse I used 6 years ago at my parents house lol. What they dont know wont hurt them, not like I was keeping Blatella germanica or anything;P


----------



## syndicate (Apr 6, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> DO NOT tell them they are B. dubia 'roaches'. They are 'bannana bugs' or something along those lines...... tell them they are from a different family, slightly related, but only feed on fruit (a certain fruit, like, bananas) and must be kept at high temperatures or they will not survive. Tell them you are 'thinking' of getting them, but worried that you might be wasting your money because you are not sure if you can be successful at keeping them, because they are so hard to keep alive, them being uber rare endangered wild caught roaches who rarely survive in captivity and who's native habitat is being destroyed since they are so 'sensitive' to environmental fluctuations, and have a specialized diet.... yada yada. And remember, you are not 'lying' your are just slightly bending the truth...slightly....ok....dramatically


LOL Jade sounds like you've done this before haha!
You can tell her there beetles lol!


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 7, 2009)

I must have it easy. My wife took care of all the animals (including our 3 roach colonies and cricket colony) when I was away in PNG (while we were still dating) and Africa (a month after our wedding). She doesn't want the roaches getting loose in the house and we've never had an issue with that. (She does get mad when she finds a cricket running across the kitchen tough. hahaha). 

Anyway, I just wanted to brag it up since I found one that not only likes my bugs, spiders, and reptiles, but she wants more even though our front room is already taken over by monitor cages. Sorry for the pointless post.


----------



## skippy (Apr 7, 2009)

yes, you should be sorry:} 

no one here needs to see anything like that


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 7, 2009)

syndicate said:


> LOL Jade sounds like you've done this before haha!
> You can tell her there beetles lol!


Yes i have! And its funny you said 'beetles' i actually used that one too...

"They are not roaches, they are banana bugs, from S.A. .... related to beetles...."


----------



## kalvaer (Apr 7, 2009)

I must be really lucky. My wife even lets me keep a tub of forzen crickets and roaches in the freezer.

I haven't tried to setup a breeding colony since I dont need that many, But I am hoping she wouldn't mind if I ever do. She is also starting to appreciate the T's and I have also spotted her checking up on them when she thinks I am not looking 

As to the comments about the 18year olds always making statments like that. I think us older people need to realise that we also made those statements when we were younger. Its only after a few years of marriage and getting older that you realise in order to live happily together you need to work together as a team. If you try steam roll your partner by forcing them to live your way.. you aint going to be married very long

Good luck convincing the Wife though, Maybe try their stratagy, Sit back with puppy dog eyes and burst out crying, telling her that if she really loved you she would let you do it. NB: Please note this can backfire if any of your friends ever hear, and she could also slap you on the back of the head and tell you to sleep on the couch anyway


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 7, 2009)

I love how people here encourage the act lying to a girlfriend/wife.


----------



## Ihaggerty1313 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. Internet there brought up a good point.  Don't piss her off.  Instead see if she'll compromise.  Do you have a shed that isn't attached to the house?  A lot of people who's spouse isn't really estatic about living w/ roaches keep them in the shed.

Mr. Internet also brings up another good point and makes me think that he may be a lawyer in disguise....  :?   But he said that it's "highly unlikely" that they will procreate and infest.  Although this is a great point and I'm not being fecicious at all, I would say that you'd have a better chance of getting struck by lightning or bitten by a shark.  

Most species of feeder roach are Tropical and come from The rainforests.  Therefore they won't last very long in North America w/ the exception of The Everglades.  They also need fresh water and can't go too long w/ out it.  In all reality you live in Wisconsin and they are a Tropical bug.  Even if you had a small colony get loose, come the first freeze....  They are all history.

Now I know none of that helps your current situation but my suggestion is the whole shed idea.

Good Luck!

-Ian


----------



## Mister Internet (Apr 8, 2009)

Ihaggerty1313 said:


> Mr. Internet there brought up a good point.  Don't piss her off.  Instead see if she'll compromise.  Do you have a shed that isn't attached to the house?  A lot of people who's spouse isn't really estatic about living w/ roaches keep them in the shed.
> 
> Mr. Internet also brings up another good point and makes me think that he may be a lawyer in disguise....  :?   But he said that it's "highly unlikely" that they will procreate and infest.  Although this is a great point and I'm not being fecicious at all, I would say that you'd have a better chance of getting struck by lightning or bitten by a shark.
> 
> ...


I'm not a lawyer, but I've always wanted to play one on TV.   Your assertion that because they are "tropical" that the first freeze will kill them is not that strong... it doesn't freeze INSIDE the house, so if they have in fact taken up residence in an inner/insulated wall, they will not be exposed to the temps outside, whatever those might be.  My whole point was that if you live in a leaky house where they can find moisture and your interior temps are generally above 50F, it's not an impossible scenario.  Remember, our houses are micro-climates that in many ways are independent of outside temps.


----------



## Ihaggerty1313 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mister Internet said:


> I'm not a lawyer, but I've always wanted to play one on TV.   Your assertion that because they are "tropical" that the first freeze will kill them is not that strong... it doesn't freeze INSIDE the house, so if they have in fact taken up residence in an inner/insulated wall, they will not be exposed to the temps outside, whatever those might be.  My whole point was that if you live in a leaky house where they can find moisture and your interior temps are generally above 50F, it's not an impossible scenario.  Remember, our houses are micro-climates that in many ways are independent of outside temps.



Point taken.  My train of thought while I was typing lead me to not explain myself that well and I apologize for any misleading statements.  I was still on the shed issue (in my head) and keeping the roaches away from the house.  Usually sheds aren't too insulated and I do know a couple people who actually have these heated tub contraptions.  That way they don't have to keep their shed heated all winter long.  Keeping them out in a shed also cuts down on a fire hazard as well.

On the other side of the coin (and I don't mean to argue w/ you by any means) it is still only a theory of yours that Blaptica Dubia could survive a winter inside the walls of a house here in North America, and not only that, infest a house here in North America as well.  There hasn't been one case that I've ever heard of this happening.  Not saying that there couldn't be that one in a million shot but like I said, I think you'd get struck by lightning before this happens, especially in Wisconsin.

-Ian


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Apr 10, 2009)

I had to stop calling them roaches when I was trying to convince my wife to let me start my colony.  For the first year I had to call them "feeders"...for the first week I had to refer to them as beetles.


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 10, 2009)

I tried to tell my gf that they were Dubia beetles but apparently she is opposed to every insect but crickets.


----------



## Scythemantis (Apr 10, 2009)

People stubbornly averse to any insects piss me off, roaches or otherwise. I can't believe theres a man, woman or child on earth who can look at -ANY- species of Arthropod and think it looks gross or scary.

If someone said they thought flowers or birds or music were disgusting, the rest of the world would think they're crazy and be rather irritated by their behavior. I go through life feeling this way about 99% of people.


----------



## kalvaer (Apr 10, 2009)

Scythemantis said:


> People stubbornly averse to any insects piss me off, roaches or otherwise. I can't believe theres a man, woman or child on earth who can look at -ANY- species of Arthropod and think it looks gross or scary.


Two months ago.. I was one of those people. My feeling was the only good spider, is a dead one. 

Still getting over my fear of them to be honest, But learning more and more all the time. My point is, I can understand how people can be like that towards them. Learning how to react differently to them is never easy, but for me at least, it has been really enjoyable learning more about them as I overcome my own fears. I am sure it can be the same for other insects. Hell my Dad is scared of bats like you can not believe. If one even flies over his head he runs away screaming.


----------



## buthus (Apr 10, 2009)

Great choice of roach specie, i'd stick with it and maybe try a different woman. Eventually you'll find a combination that will work for you.


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Scythemantis said:


> If someone said they thought flowers or birds or* music *were disgusting, the rest of the world would think they're crazy and be rather irritated by their behavior. I go through life feeling this way about 99% of people.


I am scared of the Back Street Boys.


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 10, 2009)

I remember years ago when I was 16 and I bought my first ever starter colony of roaches(lobsters) from Kelly Swift. My dad found out I had roaches that very night and made me put them outside in the snow to get rid of them, lol I was so sad. Then about 2-3 hours later I brought the cage back inside and all of them were dead on their backs so I left the cage in the basement. Shortly after my mom was doing laundry and called me down, their legs were twitching. And lo and behold ITS ALIIIIVE I felt like an accidental doctor frankenstein and was very happy, after that I hid them in my room and had that colony for years rofl. Now after getting older and moved back home they dont seem to mind what I keep(except my dad is terrified of snakes and I have a 13ft retic), but they know about the roaches and tons of spiders. So, freezing probably wont kill them unless theyre frozen for long periods of time maybe? Or maybe Nauphoeta are downright hardy cockroaches! I dont think bigger species can handle being frozen solid can they? Id be very interested to learn if Blaptica or Blaberus can handle a drastic temp change like that, I have none at the moment so I have no way to experiment.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 10, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> I love how people here encourage the act lying to a girlfriend/wife.


lol it's not _lying_...just half truths


----------



## Ihaggerty1313 (Apr 11, 2009)

I still can't believe people would rather have crickets over roaches as feeders.  My girl isn't thrilled that I have tens of thousands of roaches.  As a matter of fact she does not like it one bit.  However...  These words came out of her mouth just the other day.  

"I'd rather have those roaches than those damn crickets in the house any day!  I hate the way crickets smell! I hate the way crickets don't shut up, And I hate finding them running around the house!"

It also helps my roach cause because I sell them and she likes to go shopping....  After years and years of crickets I finally switched to roaches a bunch of years ago and my animals have never looked better!

As far as phobia's go, I can understand them.  I gotta say that a few of my customers have Giant Centipedes.  I think that their pretty cool looking but I'll tell you right now.  Just the sight of a centipede big or small makes the hair on my neck stand up.  My palms start to sweat.  I don't kill them...  As a matter of fact I catch them and put them out.  But man, those Giant ones geek me out!  I like them right where they are... At my customers houses.

-Ian


----------



## MrRogers (Apr 13, 2009)

I really would like to be comfortable with roaches... I'm getting better having to deal with them outside on daily basis. I guess I just dislike how they crawl over everything and their size, at least the ones outside/inside my house. I had one that was just over 2" body on the countertop yesterday (NOT kidding)... I had never seen any wild beatle-like-thing that size anywhere before. Freaked me out. And they are so fast!!! 

Crickets at least stay on the ground for the mostpart...and can't fly. I just I just need to get used to them... I'm getting over it, but I'm miles ahead of most people I know who dislike them.

Felt good to see a huge huntsman take one down though! I posted pics in the true spiders thread...


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 13, 2009)

Reading this thread again makes me want to get a few pet exotic roaches again.  I think I'll tell my man to suck it up, and go order a few giant cave roaches again.  Or maybe those cute little domino ones or harlequin?  

He finally OK'd me getting a couple rhino/giant australian burrowing roaches the other day, only to find out they're not available anymore.  *sigh*

It's like he KNEW!!   

Also, I understand fear when it comes to centipedes.  They're probably the ONLY creature in the world that seriously freaks me out.  It's their legs and movement (which is strange, since I'm obsessed with millipedes, but they're gentle plant-eaters).  EVEN THEN, I've caught and held house centipedes, and I can look at them with admiration.  I just don't think I'd own one personally.


----------



## Ihaggerty1313 (Apr 14, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> I really would like to be comfortable with roaches... I'm getting better having to deal with them outside on daily basis. I guess I just dislike how they crawl over everything and their size, at least the ones outside/inside my house. I had one that was just over 2" body on the countertop yesterday (NOT kidding)... I had never seen any wild beatle-like-thing that size anywhere before. Freaked me out. And they are so fast!!!
> 
> Crickets at least stay on the ground for the mostpart...and can't fly. I just I just need to get used to them... I'm getting over it, but I'm miles ahead of most people I know who dislike them.
> 
> Felt good to see a huge huntsman take one down though! I posted pics in the true spiders thread...


Honestly once you get a species that suits you inside a nice sealed container...  N/p and your animals will love you for it!

-Ian


----------



## spiderpixie (Jul 11, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Amen to all of the comments. I hear you loud and clear. :wall: I would state my experiences but sounds like they are no different.
> 
> My girlfriend will crush the head of a cricket and feed it to a tarantula, but if somebody held a gun to her head she would still not touch a millipede nor roach :?


It took me FOREVER to be able to kill those crickets and I've held several of the roaches and millipedes. And you've have to drag me away from the Hissers!

I like to watch them fight


----------



## agent lead (Jul 11, 2009)

who wears the pants in this household?

seriously is she gonna divorce you if you get roaches?

just get them and deal with it


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm a woman BTW, but when I do get my T. (looking at either Avics or a pokie) I don't think my mom would like me buying roaches. Our last house got infested with them. 

 Right now I have a mealworm and waxworm cultures, will be purchasing crix. for my water dragon, too. Never getting soldier grubs, again. Had a lot go uneaten by Godzilla and they grew in the terrarium. Next thing I know - I have +30 wasplike flies buzzing around. Had to remove them daily until I took the decor apart getting ALL the grubs.


----------



## Rochelle (Jul 13, 2009)

This thread is funny.  

1.) Calling them "Beetles" actually works. We've used this ruse on land lords and family members alike and though they can plainly see that it's a roach - calling it a beetle seems to take the "yuck factor" out of them. Go figure? 

2.) Place a tub full of roaches next to a tub full of crickets and ask the offended/angry/stubborn party to take a whiff. 

3.) Show the offended/angry/stubborn party a picture of a tarantula that has been eaten/killed by crickets left in the tank, right next to a picture of a tarantula with multiple roaches embedded in their substrate...then ask them which bug is dirty, dangerous and mean? 

4.) Point out that you can sell the extra roaches when they over produce; and then point out that you will never be asked to sell your crickets; but in fact will be stuck paying for the crickets forever and ever, amen. (Not to mention drive time and gas, standing in line, waiting for a shmuck of a LPS clerk to count them out for you, yadda, yadda...) 

4.a) Point out that over-producing roaches can be traded for expensive or rare T's, thereby freeing up cash for that super-groovy sale at Target or Khol's. 

5.) Show her a picture of a "blinged out" hisser. 
(How can that be yucky? It kind of makes one want to go out and buy a matching scarf.  )  
Click here --> http://www.insectgeeks.com/gallery/view/id_3811/field_time/

Best of luck to you!
~BugMomma


----------



## pavel (Jul 15, 2009)

Reminds me in a way of back when I owned a few hissing cockroaches.  I was going to be gone for a while and asked my sis to look out for my critters.  Her response was that she'd feed and water my gecko, snake, and T but the roaches could just DIE!


----------



## venomous.com (Jul 15, 2009)

I have killed about every kind of feeder rodent and insect but I cannot abide roaches. I grew up poor enough to have them in my house involuntarily, I'd never bring them into my home.

I know it's illogical but it is what it is. I'll give my big T's rat pinks anyday over having roaches in my home.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 21, 2009)

ptviperz said:


> I have killed about every kind of feeder rodent and insect but I cannot abide roaches. I grew up poor enough to have them in my house involuntarily, I'd never bring them into my home.
> 
> I know it's illogical but it is what it is. I'll give my big T's rat pinks anyday over having roaches in my home.


 No fuss, no muss I suppose. Everybody has their own way of feeding and raising their animals.


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jul 21, 2009)

ptviperz said:


> I grew up poor enough to have them in my house involuntarily, I'd never bring them into my home.
> 
> I know it's illogical but it is what it is. I'll give my big T's rat pinks anyday over having roaches in my home.


I grew up in Asia in an old house.  Asian cockroaches fly quite well and run real fast.  Making it to the bathroom and back in the dark without stepping on one is like walking through a minefield unscathed.  Some nights they would fly into the ceiling fan and land on your face or bed- would not be able to sleep till I got up and found the damn thing.  Ironically, I have a colony of dubias now.  When I think of my childhood days I can't help but think of all the free T-food running around!


----------



## Scythemantis (Jul 21, 2009)

ptviperz said:


> I have killed about every kind of feeder rodent and insect but I cannot abide roaches. I grew up poor enough to have them in my house involuntarily, I'd never bring them into my home.
> 
> I know it's illogical but it is what it is. I'll give my big T's rat pinks anyday over having roaches in my home.


You should think of "house pest" roaches and other roaches as very different animals. It's like the difference between a housecat and a bobcat or a venomous snake and a nonvenomous snake.


----------

